# Snow Flakes in my Peps



## pokrzywaixv (Apr 5, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]I've used peps from a couple different sources but never seen this before. Looks like a snow globe inside the vial. Not a lot be very noticeable.
Anyone else seen this before?

GHRP 2 has it , mod grf looks clear. [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 5, 2012)

Are you saying it's a loose powder rather than a puck?  If so, yes.. some peptide powders come that way.


----------



## rocker44 (Apr 6, 2012)

i think he is saying it did not disolve completely in the bac and little white flakes are floating around in it like a snow globe


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 6, 2012)

cawk pics or we cant tell you wtf is going on.... i mean pics of what you are talking about....


----------



## rubberring (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't know, but...

great thread title.


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 6, 2012)

rubberring said:


> I don't know, but...
> 
> great thread title.



agreed lol


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 6, 2012)

cant tell if we dont see, could mean two things, one of them is that your peptides were freeze dried correctly, or that ur peptides were prepared NOT correctly.....lol doesnt help does it? But usually a fluffy snowflake apearance means they were freeze dried which is good. but if u injected ur water in there and theres still particles idk.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 6, 2012)

Whatever you do don't shake it.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 6, 2012)

Give it more time it will clear up.Its prob. the fillers in it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 6, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Give it more time it will clear up.Its prob. the fillers in it.



Bro.. there shouldn't be any fillers in it.  Especially when dealing with peps that are 98%+ pure.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well there is the 2%.Or maybe the puck is so solid or compact that it will take longer to dissolve.


----------



## PSYCHOPATH. (Apr 6, 2012)

lol, throw that shit out, it's shit quality. I've used peps for months now, never did that happen.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 7, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Bro.. there shouldn't be any fillers in it.  Especially when dealing with peps that are 98%+ pure.



So 98% of that puck in the vial is peptide? That puck looks like it weighs more than 2mg.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 7, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> So 98% of that puck in the vial is peptide? That puck looks like it weighs more than 2mg.



Yeah, but you have to remember that every compound is going to have a different molecular weight.. so it's hard to judge it by looking at it.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 7, 2012)

Some peptides are loose with very little powder and some have alot of powder.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 9, 2012)

after mixed you should not see anything other than what looks like water.
currently doing an IGF1LR3 study (from CEM ) and every  vial is clear once mixed and also other places I have used where always clear. so I am not sure what to say.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 9, 2012)

blergs. said:


> after mixed you should not see anything other than what looks like water.
> currently doing an IGF1LR3 study (from CEM ) and every  vial is clear once mixed and also other places I have used where always clear. so I am not sure what to say.



Agreed... everything I've ever had has completely dissolved in to a clear solution.


----------



## Robalo (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm using GHRP-2 and it has small flakes in it. Contacted the source and he says that it is the fillers. I'm having good results with it so...


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 8, 2013)

hate to resurrect a long dead thread, but didnt want start a new one in a place that had already had a thread. Anyone notice this in mod grf 1-29? I have tried two separate vials from a well known and recommended source and it does not dissolve all the way.   2mg grr with 3ml bac water and still flakes. another with a backwater and Acetate solution after suggested that may need for binders and still looks like a snow globe.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Sep 8, 2013)

It can happen. 
Lyophilization process…What is it? | All About Peptides


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 8, 2013)

does it change the dosage of the peptide in solution?


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Sep 9, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> does it change the dosage of the peptide in solution?


No.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 9, 2013)

appreciate that!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 14, 2013)

Peptides can have widely varying solubility properties, depending  largely on their primary sequence. While many peptides dissolve easily in bacterostatic water, some, especially those containing multiple
hydrophobic amino acid residues, may not readily dissolve.  As a general procedure, we recommend first attempting to reconstitute peptides in bacterostatic water  (Containing 0.9% (9 mg/mL) of benzyl alcohol added as a bacteriostatic preservative.). If solubility is still a problem, addition of a small amount of dilute (approximately 10%) aqueous acetic acid (for basic peptides)  may facilitate dissolution of the peptide. Many peptides can take 24-48 hours to dissolve using bacteriostatic water itself.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 14, 2013)

yeah the prob is even after acetic acid there was no dissolving.


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 23, 2013)

From my research experience GHRP-2 is very hydrophobic and as such some shaking helps it dissolve just fine.  GHRP-2 is not super fragile as everyone thinks.  Shaking it hard is perfectly fine and I have done so for years without issue.  Hope this helps.

Take care,
T.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 23, 2013)

I have had that happen but this was with mod grf. no prob.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 14, 2013)

I had this happen to my current fragment it looks milky.


----------

